# Stupid Q: Hydration Pack's Bite Valve



## GrumpySmurf (Dec 16, 2005)

OK, a real dummy of a question:

I just got a new hydration pack, and it has a soft rubber covering over the end of the hose. This cover - is the bite valve right? It has no hole in it. So, do I remove it and suck out of the hose on the plastic, or am I supposed to puncture the bite valve? Should I cut a cross, or make a hole?

Damn!


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Answer*

If it's a CamelBak, I believe the directions imply that you bite down on the valve until the membrane splits. They do NOT reccommend that you slice it with a razor. Take it from someone who thought they were smarter than CamelBak's instructions. DON'T slice the bite valve, it WILL leak.

Not a stupid question at all, as you can see.

Bob


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

just roll the bite valve between your fingers (kinda pinch the end). you should see where the slit is, and it will open eventually. not cuts or holes please, it already has one!


----------

